# Training tips?



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

So, I've been trying to train my dog Jewels, but it won't stick. If you read the post: my poor Finn, you would know I now only have one dog and now we are worried that Jewels will get hit too, so I go out with him so he can to the bathroom and not get hit by a car, but the problem is ne is so attached to me 
he just stays by my side, I know better than to him out himself because in the last decade two dogs and one cat got hit by a car, by the same person
and this is a private rode to! I want to be a animal trainer and I want to train him to go but I don't know how, I've been trying and thinking but I 
can't come up with anything and I don't want to look it up because it will come up with stupid stuff, so any tips will be appreciated!

Thanks for taking the time to read this!


----------



## silverfox (Aug 29, 2013)

How big of a yard do you have? I know of someone who had acres of land and a small dog. He trained the dog to never leave an area that was marked out by little red flags, like those the gas company uses to mark pipelines. If you staked out a small space of at least 10square feet, you should be able to train your dog to stay within the area. Will take a while though and you'll have to make sure the dog knows the stay command very well.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Great idea! I'm still a kid so I'll have to ask my mum. I have 3 acres so it should be possibly. Thanks a lot!


----------



## NikiLee (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi, abratforarat. Do a little searching on Google for clicker training. It's fun for the dog, and it's fun for the person doing the training. There's lots of information about it on the internet and YouTube. If you would like to see a sample of what can actually be accomplished with clicker training, check out NanaBorderCollie on YouTube. The person who actually did the training has a website, too. She (or he) has used clicker training to train a border collie, a bengal cat and a mischief of rats.

Good luck with Jewels. I'm proud of you, taking charge and protecting your pets from getting killed.


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

There is a very good trainer on youtube called CheerioTrainer. Just search it. She trains all animals and makes very helpful videos on how to train animals. Very easy to follow too!


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Are you wanting to teach him to poo / pee on command or go out by himself? I trained my family's dog to poo / pee on command when he was a puppy. You take them out on leash to the same spot always. As he goes (you may need to put poo in the area so that he is more likely to go there at first), say "go potty" or whatever phrase you want. It should be short and clear. When he finishes reward him with praise, etc. It only took about 2 weeks of this and my dog would "go" on walks, etc. when I said "go potty". This should help at least speed things up.


----------

